# Qld: my everything hurts



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Scored a longtail this morning. They were very skittish and I was lucky enough to have a few fish pop up right in front as we had already spent some hours chasing them. Most fish seemed to be well east and south of the normal spots and were not holding in one location for any length of time. He fought like a much bigger fish and went deep straight away, took some work to get him in the yak and then a bloody long pedal home. Exhausted. Cheers to Tristan for the filleting job, hope the tuna tastes good tonight!

Joel


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicely done. Dinner served fresh&#8230;.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice one Joel. What rig and gear did the damage mate?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great work that tuna sure took you for a ride.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Funchy said:


> Nice one Joel. What rig and gear did the damage mate?


Hey mate, it was a little white soft plastic on a heavy gauge jighead. 20lb line and leader. I wish they'd take the trolled lure on the heavier rod and reel, would make for a much faster landing :lol:



jbonez said:


> Great work that tuna sure took you for a ride.


I'm not sure who had who for most of the fight.

Joel


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Joel. What a difference a day makes!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> Nice fish Joel. What a difference a day makes!


Heard it was tough yesterday Paulo. I went down to Moffats in the morning and afternoon to check conditions and it look a little rough in the morning, but better by the afternoon. Glad I went today instead.

The longtails seemed skittish today, I was very lucky. Spent two hours chasing them for nothing and then a group of three or four just jumped up straight in front of us. There's no substitute for good luck.

Joel


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Meet Stormin at Moffats at 5am paddled out to the clean line last shipping marker, birds going off two rods out white paddle tail,and small slimy mac with small pink cover over the lead 20lb leaders. First tuna eat the candy (slimy) as I was put it out ,number two I got half way back too the beach on a HB and that one broke my rod in two. So on the way home I stoped off at fishing world where I got it and they give me a new one (very happy)


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Greg! I heard you there way South of the marker but I couldn't bear the trip back if I went any further out. Looks like the fish were out there.

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You're hurting Joel...how do you reckon Greg is faring? NICE WORK BOYS.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

No worries on the fish clean Joel. Thanks for half the fish mate. Greg you are a machine. Saw the big flocks out wide. Good on you.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> You're hurting Joel...how do you reckon Greg is faring? NICE WORK BOYS.


He's probably unconscious by now, if he has any sense.

Does anybody have any suggestions for a fish cooler bag? Would prefer to be able to keep fish like that cool for the trip back to the beach.

Joel


----------



## martywe (Mar 13, 2014)

imnotoriginal said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for a fish cooler bag? Would prefer to be able to keep fish like that cool for the trip back to the beach.
> Joel


I'm about to order one of these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320937137709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
SHould fit perfectly in the back and keep things cool with a bit of ice.

Was out again smorn too. No shows for ages then one small group of birds working wide. Chased em down and got a few casts at them with a few strikes but no hookup. Next time eh.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice longtail Joel., tried as I may this morn couldn't get a hookup, chased a few smaller schools down, but were very skittish and on the move quick.
Well done mate. Fun times
Wayno


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

About the cooler bags. That eBay link are the old models. Hit sunstate hobie or the Viking outlet on nicklin way they also stock them. There a newer version with top pocket entry as well. Only know all this as about to get one


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

congrats guys fun times. I like that marker in the background, only cause i have been there!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Nice longtail Joel., tried as I may this morn couldn't get a hookup, chased a few smaller schools down, but were very skittish and on the move quick.
> Well done mate. Fun times
> Wayno


I had them come straight at my kayak at one point and ignore all offerings. Then another school popped up 200m away and it was on again.



gtrain311 said:


> About the cooler bags. That eBay link are the old models. Hit sunstate hobie or the Viking outlet on nicklin way they also stock them. There a newer version with top pocket entry as well. Only know all this as about to get one


Cheers, will be hitting mal up in the next few weeks to test the Revos so I'll look at the bags while I'm there.



salticrak said:


> Bit of a sassy pose you got going there brother,is it a Caloundra thing? :twisted: that old bastard Reg,he is the tuna dwarf for sure.well done fellas.The fish this year seem to be so strong.


Didn't you know Pauly? I'm a little teapot :lol:

Joel


----------



## dan82 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats to all that ended up with fish this morning. 
It was very hard going out there but what a great day to be out there.
I ended up pulling in half a dozen small mac tuna and not even a look in at a LT for just under 20km of paddling.
I even tried tempting something bigger with live mac tuna but to no avail.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done Joel - and all who scored.
Got plenty of chances but no good -tuna would not take my offerings today.
Picked up a few small sweeties on way back in for a fresh feed.
Maybe next time
Mark


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> Jbonez might have a fish on the yak shot


Yep here you go.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Bogey said:


> Well done Joel - and all who scored.
> Got plenty of chances but no good -tuna would not take my offerings today.
> Picked up a few small sweeties on way back in for a fresh feed.
> Maybe next time
> Mark


You are the sweet lip MAGNET

Joel


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

gtrain311 said:


> About the cooler bags. That eBay link are the old models. Hit sunstate hobie or the Viking outlet on nicklin way they also stock them. There a newer version with top pocket entry as well. Only know all this as about to get one


I grabbed one of the older version from davos, they had em hanging up and I informed them of the new ones that are out, they decided to discount the older one for me to get rid of it 8) They work real well, the one I got fits on the rear well really nicely, grab a couple oice block thingys from bunnings though, I tried ice in mine first 2 trips and it didn't last long, I now run 2 ice "mats" and they work well, but I am worried about fish spines hence why I reckon the blocks would be better.


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

My morning was a beauty, I did nt hook on anything though. My casting stick is still awaiting repair or exchange, so I only had a short 6ft to cast. Could nt get close enough to most bust up.
I did see Lazybugger hookin up and here is a few pic while we were figuring out were the bloody ship was gonna go. Next time maybe for the fish, but I had a blast.
Cheers
Boris


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazy is a bastard.

Mate you can speak to the ships on channel 12 if you think you could be in conflict with them. Better to do it *very early on*, because they can't slow or change direction quickly, and remember they are travelling at 15 knots+.

In addition, you can buy a cheap radar reflector from Whitworths (I use this when crossing to Moreton...just tie it on to the deck of the sea kayak).

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... h123=radar reflector


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish LB. Looks like I should have made the effort Sunday. The season has just begun. :twisted:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

When the radio call came out 'im hooked up at that ships coming straight for me' 
' someone tell him I'm hooked up'

Was thinking you mad bastard ! Also was not wanting to think about being in that situation too much.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

jbonez said:


> When the radio call came out 'im hooked up at that ships coming straight for me'
> ' someone tell him I'm hooked up'
> 
> Was thinking you mad bastard ! Also was not wanting to think about being in that situation too much.


That was the time to call Scotty. Call "Pan, Pan, Pan." and try to address the ship by name, position, or direction of travel, "this is LB,LB,LB, a kayak in your path one mile East of you." When he replies "Go ahead LB or kayak," give your approximate position in relation to the ship/Blinker or Brays, your kayak colour and rashy colour, your current direction of travel (if away from the ship's heading stop keeping the tuna out to the side and let him tow you).

*Early communication *is the key. They cannot stop (takes 5 km) but they can make a fine adjustment to the heading to stay clear of you.

The only other advice is heavier gear and more pressure, to avoid going into the shipping channel. Oh, and that Radar reflector....you'll stick out like dog's balls with one of those on the back well.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

What a sleek looking fish.Would have impressed the beach goers


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

What a sleek looking fish.Would have impressed the beach goers


----------

